# Help with Proxy



## hitesh_hg (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi all,
Well i want to know all about proxies...and to make myself more clearer I would like to ask certain question..

1) What is proxy?
2) Our college uses a proxy server and we have to configure the browser for proxy as xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx on port yyyy. Now if I try to access the same proxy through some softwares which which permit me to connect to net through free online proxies it doesn't work. FYI i used MultiProxy. [Yeah I didn't need to configure the browser because the program was unable to connect nad i was able to ping the server; the program even connected on port 80 but not on yyyy]

Hope you are able to understand this without getting confused

Thanks
Hitesh Gupta


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 11, 2004)

Proxy - Its a server which accepts requests from multiple machines and redirects it to the internet.  Why is it required ? Better control and security and internet connection sharing. Also as far as an external hacker is concerned he will get to the proxy only and not to ur machine. 

2) Online proxies dont work quite the way u expect it to if ur behind a proxy urself. Its mainly for peopel who are directly connected to the internet as in cable modem DSL users and are looking for a lil bit of anonymity. Dont think ur method will work this way.


----------



## hitesh_hg (Oct 11, 2004)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> Online proxies dont work quite the way u expect it to if ur behind a proxy urself. Its mainly for peopel who are directly connected to the internet as in cable modem DSL users and are looking for a lil bit of anonymity. Dont think ur method will work this way.



I dont know if i should be killing myself to confuse you...
what i want is instead of using the online proxy, the program should use the internal proxy..

I'll elaborate if you want

Bye

Hitesh


----------



## sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

i dont exactly understand what u are sayinf but anyways, here goes...

Hitesh, what u need is to install EZproxy from lavasoftware -*www.lavasoftware.net/en/content/ezproxy/overview.htm. ill tell u why u need it.
Even i am behind a proxy. and its even worse cos its a password protected one, so that means i have to enter a password everytime i open a website.

the situation with you is that u are behind a proxy which is ur only gateway to the internet, no public proxy can help u cos u have to connect to one na(via ur proxy) ! A proxy is simply a gateway.

Why ur school has done that ?
--> cos thats the way a connection can be effectively managed, they would be running some proxy software which is serving u webpages when u type in a url request to it. so that xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is actually the address of ur gate keeper and everything on the internet can only be accessed thru ur gatekeeper. that soft which they might be running would also allow them to ban + filter certain sites, so that might again be a reason why they are using it.

now to connect to the internet you will have to enter ur proxy servers address in 
IE as Tools/Internet Options/Connections/ and then either click on LAN settings or select ur dialup connections settings
Opera v.7.5 as Tools/Preference/Network/Proxy Servers
. there u might see a windows to type ur proxy servers address. u might have already done that, but are u able to connect to the internet using those settings ? if not try setting the port as 80 and not yyyy. ask ur sys admin what all ports are avbl. so that u might avail their facilities. as port 80 or 8000 is generally for http connections 21 for ftp etc etc.

now what good is ezproxy ?
--> it will create another proxy on ur PC with address generally 127.0.0.1 when u configure this proxy i.e give it all the different proxy servers u use to connect to the internet, it will bind them all into one simple 127.0.0.1 and now u can use this proxy address for all ur software programs. this software will also allow u to manage the proxy at ur end to filter websites or cache or even monitor which connections are goin in and out of ur system.

but before all that please tell us what is exactly the problem ?


----------



## ice (Oct 12, 2004)

U could do the same with Naviscope. it could make most/all programs use 127.0.0.1 at port 81. and then u could configure nscope to go throuch ur insti's proxy. 

So its like

ur apps > nscope > insti's proxy > internet.


----------



## alib_i (Oct 12, 2004)

hitesh_hg said:
			
		

> Our college uses a proxy server and we have to configure the browser for proxy as xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx on port yyyy. Now if I try to access the same proxy through some softwares which which permit me to connect to net through free online proxies it doesn't work. FYI i used MultiProxy. [Yeah I didn't need to configure the browser because the program was unable to connect nad i was able to ping the server; the program even connected on port 80 but not on yyyy]



Can you give me the name and link for the program you are using..

Possible Problems:-
1. Your proxy has installed some software which only allows http requests from browsers and doest allow other softwares to connect. There are softwares which can read inside packets and block them. Many organizations use it to block p2p softwares like kazaa.
2. Tunneling: May be the software you are using requires tunneling. for ex. GAIM requires that the proxy using which you are connecting shud support tunneling. You can say that tunneling requires more vigorous connecting betw proxy and your comp. not all proxies support tunneling.

Tell me the name of program.. i'll use it myself to see if it works


----------



## hitesh_hg (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok i'll be elaborate..

Our insti uses proxy server (probably Squid) and cyberoam
Workstation available to the students have win2k and redhat 9.
Win2k is mostly for Visual Studio..RH for everything else....
Now due to certain settings (inter)net on linux became very very slow..

So i decided to access net on win2k..

Problem with net on win2k
Our system administrator  has  removed the permisions to change internet settings of IE..so much that we don't even see it in the control panel...So i installed multiproxy, and slimbrowser..and you know the details...
hope the picture is clearer now...

also MultiProxy is able to access xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80 but not xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:yyyy (my proxy server which I give in Netscape(Linux)...

Help
Hitesh Gupta

P.S. Next i am working with JAP


----------



## hitesh_hg (Oct 15, 2004)

Well the latest update  I installed JAp and entered my proxies and it still doesn't work. 
Urgently need suggestions from you guys...

Hitesh Gupta


----------



## theraven (Oct 15, 2004)

u cant access the net from the win2k machine since ur admin has not allowed u to change the settings
u HAVE to be able to change ur settings in the machine to access the INTRAnet first ... THEN u can access the INTERnet using the proxy !!


----------



## hitesh_hg (Oct 15, 2004)

well i am connected to the intranet (infact all the win2k worksstations are on a domain)..
i can ping to the proxy server and multiproxy even connects to xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80  but as i said before not xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:yyyy.
and admin has disabled from specifying proxy settings in registry...therefore i  am tryng the program & browser which reads proxy from its configration file rather than the system (or domain) registry.

And I am so sure about this because i was the one who helped sir do it :roll: 

Thanks

Hitesh Gupta


----------



## i_say_hello (Oct 16, 2004)

google 'proxy'
you'll find plenty of them
u could also try tunnelling using linux (through sshd)


----------



## sniper (Oct 16, 2004)

bro try reading stuff here
-*blocks.orcon.net.nz/

or if its blocked
-*www.cokeorange.com/cgi-bin/nph-proxy.cgi/000010A/blocks.orcon.net.nz/

or google
-*www.google.com/search?q=HOWTO+bypass+Internet+Censorship&sourceid=opera&num=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Save the whole webpage titled *HOWTO bypass Internet Censorship* and read the entire shi.t.....very good info


----------



## alib_i (Oct 18, 2004)

oops .. buddys ..
im on durga puja vacations at home ..
gosh i miss the forum ..
i will try to see if i can help as soon as i return to college next week..

and hitesh .. i really think the problem lies elsewhere ..
ex a firewall .. but may be im missing something ..

will c ya next week


----------



## ashok (Nov 22, 2004)

I have read all the posts here and have formed some sort of IDea abt Proxies.All I want to know is that How to prevent anyone from accessing My IP address? Will the use of proxies help? How? I have seen siggies of some users displaying my IP address.I wish to stop that.How? Can Any1 plz Advise.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 22, 2004)

ashok said:
			
		

> I have read all the posts here and have formed some sort of IDea abt Proxies.All I want to know is that How to prevent anyone from accessing My IP address? Will the use of proxies help? How? I have seen siggies of some users displaying my IP address.I wish to stop that.How? Can Any1 plz Advise.



so.. u've dug out 1 month old thread..!

Dude.. proxies can help u hide ur IP address.. at the cost of slower connection.. coz u need to access internet thru the proxy server.. if u have a dial-up connection u dont need proxy at all, coz ur IP address is dynamic and each time u connect, its a new IP.. 

And bliv me.. concerning 'siggis' showing ur IP address!... Dude its just lfun.. Whoever views the page will see theri IP address... I cant see yours.. I can see only mine.. and u'll see urs and so on..


----------



## ashok (Nov 22, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> ashok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Know that the siggies are unique to the user and are not harmful at all.But i jus' wanted to know how can one mask the ip address using proxy servers? I use a Broadband connexion so my IP will remain constant i presume. How & where to configure the proxy so that my ip address is sheilded?


----------



## girish_b (Nov 22, 2004)

xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the ip of your proxy..
xxxx. is port 80


----------



## alib_i (Nov 22, 2004)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6568&highlight=anonymous


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 22, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> ashok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

